# لو سمحتم شرح برنامج elite software



## amr fathy (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام وعليكم 
نظرنا لدقة برنامج elite software اكتر من hap و block load ولذلك من الافضل استخدامة فى الاحسابات ولكن نريد مساعدة ممن يستخدمة لمعرفة كيفية ادخال البيانات وشكرا


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي عمر شكرا على هذا السؤال حيث انني ابحث ايظا عن هذا الشرح ولكن لحد الان بدون جدوى وايظا ابحث عن البرنامج نفسه فانا عندي فقط تجريبي لزونين لا اكثر ارجو ان يفيدونا الاخوان في القسم بهذا الصدد
وشكرا


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (15 فبراير 2009)

*elite prog*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الي الباشمهندس عمرو فتحي وأشرف اكرم انا كنت بلغت سابقا عن من يريد دوره في برنامج ال elite ومفيش حد رد لو فعلا محتاجين راسلني علي ***********


----------



## MELO77 (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم :
الى الأخ اشرف اكرم محمود الlicence file الخاصة بعدة برامج من elite software موجودة هنا في هدا المنتدى و أنا شخصيا حملتها من هنا و هي شغالة 100 بال 100 , يكفي استعمالها لكي يصبح البرنامج كاملا.
أما عن طريقة ادخال المعطيات فا ستعمل الأمثلة المرفقة مع البرنامج كدليل.
يمكنك الحصول على ال licence files من هدا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=114554


----------



## amr fathy (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام وعليكم 
الى المهندس elhusseiny ممكن اعرف مكان الكورس فين واذا كنت انتى سوف تشرحة هيكون فين 
وكام ساعة او مرة لانى شغل من 9 الى 7 مساء 
وتكون محتاج كام مهندس لبداية الكورس 
وشكرا


----------



## احمد نصيف (16 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (19 فبراير 2009)

*elite program*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مكان الكورس سيكون بحلوان ولو يوجد مكان أخر متوفر عندك ممكن نتفق عليه 
وبالنسبه للعدد يفضل ان لا يقل عن خمسه أشخاص


----------



## mohamedhvac (19 فبراير 2009)

بشمهندس *elhusseiny هو حضرتك بتشتغل فى التصميم من كام سنة
خبرة عملية كام سنة
*


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخواني melo77 و alhusseny على المساعده والاجابات السريعه 
اخي الحسيني انا في دبي هل هناك سبيل لاخذ الكورس هنا؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس_حازم (15 مارس 2009)

ياه يا جماعة هى عملية التعليم بمقابل مش غلط بس اناكنت اظن ان احنا هنا علشان نتعاون و ليس نتاجر ان شاء الله انا هكون اجازة من شغلى بعد شهرين اوعدك انزل لك شرح chvac كامل


----------



## medfalle (15 مارس 2009)

مهندس_حازم قال:


> ياه يا جماعة هى عملية التعليم بمقابل مش غلط بس اناكنت اظن ان احنا هنا علشان نتعاون و ليس نتاجر ان شاء الله انا هكون اجازة من شغلى بعد شهرين اوعدك انزل لك شرح chvac كامل


 
هو ده الكلام ياريت تعلمنى على اليريد الخاص ساعتها ان شاء الله 
http://mohamed-vall.e-monsite.com/
ربنا يجازيك الف خير


----------



## masafi5 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ضروري شرح برنامج elite الخاص بحسابات fire ممكن عند حد حتي ولو قرص في اي مكان


----------



## باسم حسين خضير (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احتاج من الاخوة الكرام برنامج (elite software plumbing-fire) مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## نيزوو عباس (18 أبريل 2010)

بكل الشكر والتقدير ايها المهندسين الاعزاء اطلب منكم شرح برنامج elite software program (ادخال البيانات) ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا اخوكم نزار


----------



## عادل أشرف (19 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتم محتاج المثال المحلول


----------



## على الشاعر (20 يوليو 2010)

*نعم لو سمحتم محتاج المثال المحلول*​


----------



## ابراهيم العبيد (23 يناير 2011)

يا جماعة بس لو مثال بسيط على كيفية ادخال المعطيات على البرنامج وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (24 يناير 2011)

شرح مبسط من احد الزملاء
اتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## aati badri (24 يناير 2011)

الملف السابق لاطفاء الحريق فقط
لذا لزم التنويه


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (25 يناير 2011)

وحشتنا ياهندسة فينك؟ جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (25 يناير 2011)

عادل ابراهيم 60 قال:


> وحشتنا ياهندسة فينك؟ جزاك الله خيراً


 سلامي يا هندسة
وانا بخير
كتر خيرك


----------



## midonagi (25 يناير 2011)

يا شباب انا مش شايف مشكلة يعنى لو حد شاطر جدا فى البرنامج ده انه يعمل قعدة حلوة مع المهندسين اللى محتاجين يفهموا البرنامج ده ولو مرتين اسبوعيا وبالمبلغ اللى يقول عليه..ده شغل ومش عيب يعنى.. انا فى انتظار من المهندس الشاطر فى البرنامج ده انه يحدد موعد ومكان والتكلفة كمان.. برجاء السرعه..وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (3 فبراير 2012)

برجاء توضيح طريقة استخدام برنامج elite software للحسابات الهيدروليكية للحريق


----------



## asmaa mohamed b (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا عايزه حد يساعدنا فى استخدام برنامج elite
او لو فى كرسات لتعلم هذا البرنامج بس يكون فى اسيوط
ارجو الرد سريعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أبريل 2012)

جزى الله من رفع ملفات شرح الelite خير الجزاء


----------

